
Chinese companies rally around Huawei after CFO arrest - xbmcuser
https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-War/Chinese-companies-rally-around-Huawei-after-CFO-arrest
======
rubatuga
It would be great if instead of rallying for boycotts, they could rally for
the release of the two Canadians that disappeared.

~~~
mirimir
I'm sure that it's retaliation over the Huawei arrest. But those two aren't
exactly innocent tourists.[0] And I'm sure that the Chinese could make
passable arguments for their detention. Espionage is a difficult charge to
disprove.

0)
[https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/biographical-...](https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/biographical-
sketches-canadians-missing-china-59790435)

~~~
nutcracker46
That's a viewpoint of a bullshit legal system of thugs, based on the accused
being guilty until proven innocent.

~~~
mirimir
Actually, that's a pretty common standard. It's more or less a part of legal
systems based on the Napoleonic Code. Defendants are basically treated as
guilty until proven innocent. Don't get arrested in Mexico, for example,
unless you can pay good bribes.

And actually, now in the UK you can be jailed for refusing to provide
decryption keys or passphrases. We just saw the new policy in India. And
things are heading that way in the US. Also, those charged with politically
incorrect offenses are more and more treated as guilty until proven innocent.

So anyway, claiming moral superiority is an iffy proposition.

------
nimbius
The US obsession with huawei is at best, a corporate witch-hunt. Its a case of
wanting to have your cake, and eat it too.

You cannot spend 40 years outsourcing manufacturing for near-term profit, and
expect to maintain longer term revenue as a market leader. Sooner or later,
your cheap manufacturers will outpace you in quality, price, and features.

Just ask Harley Davidson. Their solution to high quality competition from
Yamaha and Honda was, albeit less aggressive than this, protectionist
legislation.

~~~
ziont
It is not a witch hunt-All Five Eyes countries have independently come to the
same conclusion.

There is very little reason to trust corporate China, they have a horrible
track record of breaking rules, cutting corners, cheating, hell even the
regulators don't trust their own numbers.

It's not far fetched that a country which steals IP because they don't have
the means to produce people that come up with these valuable IPs, would do
everything in their power to subvert, infiltrate and manipulate to achieve
their objective.

It's like this. China has really bad street cred. People buy their product
because its cheap, but that's about as far as the trust from West goes.

Don't act surprised when China comes under extra scrutiny and fails the test.
It's already happened to steel, ship building where companies no longer trust
Chinese quality, and the trade war has largely benefitted the Korea and
Japanese as a result.

------
bhouston
The us involved Canada in this trade war on purpose by issuing this arrest
warrant that we had to execute because of our legal agreements with the us.
Now the Chinese is retailating against us and we will have to respond. Great.

It would be one thing if we had willingly decided to get involved but this is
us being forced to get involved.

~~~
karmasimida
Canada can choose to walk away, which would be smart. But apparently there is
some miscalculation, now they stuck in between two superpowers.

~~~
gruez
>Canada can choose to walk away

What is "walking away" in this context? Releasing Meng, and in the process,
reneging on the extradition treaty?

~~~
karmasimida
Your claim makes it sound like Canada has to do whatever US told it to do
under any circumstance. I had hard time to believe that is the actual
situation here.

~~~
gruez
>Your claim makes it sound like Canada has to do whatever US told it to do
under any circumstance

No, Canada has to do whatever the US-Canada extradition treaty says, not
whatever the current US administration tells it to do.

>I had hard time to believe that is the actual situation here.

How so?

------
threatofrain
> Other companies are boycotting Apple, which is battling with Huawei for
> second place among the world's smartphone producers.

> A machinery maker in Shenzhen, where Huawei is based, threatened to
> confiscate Apple devices from employees and fire those who did not comply.
> Menpad, a Shenzhen-based tech company, said it would punish employees who
> buy Apple products. Finally, Shenzhen Yidaheng Technology said it would fine
> staffers who bought iPhones the equivalent amount of their device, while
> other companies threaten to withhold bonuses.

------
cauldron
They are boycotting Canadian brands.

~~~
nutcracker46
The boycotts are hollow when Chinese airlines continue to buy Boeing and
Bombardier jets.

------
Overtonwindow
It’s become apparent that in the world of technology you cannot trust China.
Rightfully earned or not, instead of arresting people, I think the Chinese
communist state should do more to instill trust in people.

